# Relaxation massage oil



## Bliss (Jan 2, 2007)

Relaxation Massage Oil 


      4 drops Lavender per tbls of carrier oil (like our massage base)
      1 drop Petitgrain per tbls of carrier oil
      1 drop Frankincense per tbls of carrier oil
This blend may be added to a warm bath (about a capful of the massage oil blend).


----------

